# echarse para atrás



## krlss26

como decir echarse para atrás en ingles, en el sentido de arrepentirse.

Ejemplo:

She echo para atrás el dia de su boda.
(significando que no se va ya a casar)

se dice BACK OUT?

Moderator's note: several threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## bluepolaris

Hola krlss,

"She *backed down *on her wedding day"

Chao


----------



## WestSideGal

krlss26 said:


> como decir echarse para atrás en ingles, en el sentido de arrepentirse.
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> She echo para atrás el dia de su boda.
> (significando que no se va ya a casar)
> 
> 
> se dice BACK OUT?


 
To* back out is *absolutely correct here!


----------



## krlss26

Thank you very much 


it was really helpful.


----------



## esl student

Tu nos invitaste y ahora te echas para atras. Nada mas nos alborotaste.

My try:You invited us and now you are pulling back. You just stired the hornets nest.

Thank you.


----------



## Aidanriley

You invited us and now you're blowing us off (informal)
You invited us and now you're receeding your offer (formal)
You just stirred the hornets nest... I understand what it means, but have never heard that idiom. I would say 'That's really agitating.'


----------



## esl student

OK Thank you.
With the expression "You just stired the hornets nest" I meant you convinced us to go somewhere or do something and now the we are all excited you don´t want to go.

Would that be 'That's really agitating.' ?


----------



## SydLexia

"First you invite us then you change your mind/then you say we can't come/go."

The 'hornet's nest' is good if you really mean 'avispero' (and consequences).

The formal word is 'retract' (or 'rescind', if you really want to go hyper-formal) 

"You got us all wound up for nothing". ??

syd


----------



## Aidanriley

esl student said:


> OK Thank you.
> With the expression "You just stired the hornets nest" I meant you convinced us to go somewhere or do something and now the we are all excited you don´t want to go.
> 
> Would that be 'That's really agitating.' ?


 No, but it wouldn't be 'you just stirred the hornets nest' in that case either. I can't think of an idiom that would fit..

Stirring the hornets nest.. I picture someone hitting a hornets nest with something, thus making them all angry.


----------



## Sherlockat

echarse para atrás (the idea of "arrepentirse")

*bail out* = echarse para atrás
*back out of sth or doing sth* = echarse para atrás, cambiar de idea
*Recede* = desistir (excluirse de participar)


----------



## codefluence

"Quería ir pero me eché para atrás"
It's a common expression in Spanish, and I don't manage to get a convincing translation.


I wanted to go but I changed my mind. (lacks the component of fear)


I wanted to go but I backed down / out?


----------



## iribela

…but I backed down/ out (of it).
…but I chickened out.
…but I got cold feet.


----------



## codefluence

Gracias iriblea, bueno el conocer esos dos últimos modismos.

cuál es el matiz entre back down y back out. Aparentemente back out denota desvinculación, "Echarse para atrás" es más un impulso, así que me quedaré con la primera.


----------



## logan_1974

Corrección hecha, comentario ya innecesario


----------



## onbalance

codefluence said:


> Gracias iriblea, bueno el conocer esos dos últimos modismos.
> 
> cuál es el matiz entre back down y back out. Aparentemente back out denota desvinculación, "Echarse para atrás" es más un impulso, así que me quedaré con la primera.



"Backed out" queda mejor en mi opinión. "Back down" muchas veces se usa para significar "rajarse de una confrontación o de una reta."


----------



## david314

onbalance said:


> "*Backed out*" queda mejor en mi opinión. "Back down" muchas veces se usa para significar "rajarse de una confrontación o de una reta."


  Agreed.


----------



## Mexico RV'er

Son iguales "Quería ir pero me eché para atrás" y  "Quería ir pero me arrepentí."? Les pregunto porque una Mexicana me dijo que sí son iguales y para mi hay una diferencia.


----------



## logan_1974

A mí "Quería ir pero me arrepentí" me suena rarísimo, ni siquiera me parece que encaje en esa situación. Aunque si te lo dijo una mexicana es posible que en su país sea una expresión habitual.


----------



## iribela

Tendría más sentido si fuera "Iba a ir, pero me arrepentí".


----------



## Mexico RV'er

iribela said:


> Tendría más sentido si fuera "Iba a ir, pero me arrepentí".



Would you also be able to translate that as "I was going to go, but I backed out."?  Or would it be closer to "I was going to go but I thought better of it."?


----------



## iribela

In my opinion there's a fine line, and depending on the circumstances both could work well because "arrepentirse" encompasses both simply changing your mind and not following through with a commitment.


----------



## the_oc

¡Hola, amigos! Quisiera poder traducir esta oración correctamente: *Una vez que comienzan a gustarte aquellas chicas es difícil echarse para atrás.*

Mi intento es el siguiente: Once you have started liking those girls, it's hard to back out of it.
¿Es correcto? Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## donbill

Hola the_oc:

La traducción de la frase es bastante difícil. Unas posibilidades son _it's hard to stop, they're hard to give up, it's hard to back off, it's hard to do without them,_ etc.

Que yo sepa, no hay traducción literal de 'echarse para atrás'. Espera otras ideas.

Un saludo


----------



## kayokid

Hello.

I think I might say:

... it's hard to go back.

meaning that it's hard to go back to the way things were before.

Un saludo.


----------



## SkintheGoat

O acaso, aunque no sea traducción literal, "Once you've fallen under the spell of those girls, there's no going back."


----------



## kayokid

SkintheGoat said:


> O acaso, aunque no sea traducción literal, "Once you've fallen under the spell of those girls, there's no going back."



I like this better than my original suggestion.


----------



## donbill

SkintheGoat said:


> O acaso, aunque no sea traducción literal, "Once you've fallen under the spell of those girls, there's no going back."



I like this one too.


----------



## the_oc

Hola!! Gracias por sus respuestas.
Situándolos un poco en el contexto, la persona habla de "echarse para atrás" con la intención de afirmar que es casi imposible volver al estado anterior cuando no le gustaban las chicas. 
Quizá debería aclarar que la protagonista que lo dice es femenina. Como otro ejemplo del mismo estilo: "Si probaste el melocotón, luego es imposible que no te guste".


----------



## Gamen

¿Cómo suenan éstas a los nativos, pensando en algo más literal?

Once you take a liking to those girls, it's hard to *turn back*.
Once you take a liking to those girls, it's hard to* back out*/*draw back/step back/back up/back away.* (*back off*, already said]


----------



## elanglojicano

Gamen said:


> Once you take a liking to those girls, it's hard to *turn back*.



Esta me gusta más que las otras.


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias por darnos tu opinión elanglojicano.
Más allá de los gustos personales, ¿crees que todas las opciones que propuse son correctas y podrían ser usadas en el contexto en cuestión?


----------



## elanglojicano

Gamen said:


> Muchas gracias por darnos tu opinión elanglojicano.
> Más allá de los gustos personales, ¿crees que todas las opciones que propuse son correctas y podrían ser usadas en el contexto en cuestión?



Claro que todas se usan, pero por algún motivo prefiero la opción #4 de SkintheGoat: "there's no going back".


----------



## BryanCr7Know

Gamen said:


> Once you take a liking to those girls, it's hard to *turn back*.
> Once you take a liking to those girls, it's hard to* back out*/*draw back/step back.* (*back off*, already said]



I like "Back out"


----------



## the_oc

Thank you so much!!


----------

